# 37mm x 31mm rotating bezel insert



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

View Advert


*37mm x 31mm rotating bezel insert*

bezel insert needed - original is aluminum
Measurements are:
outside = 37mm
inside = 31.mm
0.65MM thick




*Advertiser*

RoddyJB



*Date*

05/09/20



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

